
Trump says homelessness is a problem because it makes US look bad - thtthings
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/jul/01/donald-trump-
======
pgnas
Government is not the solution, Government is the cause.

If you want to solve the problem of homelessness, fix the drug problem , stop
giving them needles and safe spaces to kill themselves, stop bringing in
millions of people from other countries and start taking care of the citizens.

------
MobileVet
Do we really expect a narcissist to say anything different? They are defined
by their inward focus, seeing all issues as they relate to themselves, and 0
empathy.

~~~
pgnas
They are all psychopath, narcissistic megalomaniacs. Every last one of them,
it is a requirement.

------
napolux
Let’s solve it, then! ️

